# tooth toothpick holder



## airman343 (Jul 26, 2020)

Years ago one of the magazines had a pattern for making a 3d toothpick holder in the shape of a tooth. I made several of them and gave them to my dentist and his staff. Well I have a new dentist and I would like to do it again. The problem is I can't find the pattern. By any chance do any of you folks have a copy you can post?


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

You could check out the recent turning swap, a couple of guys made some.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Is this it ?


----------



## airman343 (Jul 26, 2020)

I was hoping not to have to pay for it. I'm cheap


----------



## Kerux2 (Aug 28, 2013)

> Is this it ?
> 
> - Lazyman


Yea… that would be the one. I made a bunch of them as well as the bottom of the mouth for display purposes. Mine didn't sell to well. Must have had cavities.


----------

